# Former Electro Controls Employee



## 2madmax (Feb 12, 2010)

I thought someone out there may be interested in an archive of products and or equipment produced by Electro Controls/Strand Electro controls.

Here is a link to a blogsite I put together.

I hope you like it!

The Electro Controls Archive


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome to the booth! I'm sure that you will be able to offer some great insite into some of the recent history of the lighting industry.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the website, and for sharing with CB. You need more info on Playmates and Celebrities.

Now, about that profile spotlight using a PAR64-NSP ...

Ah, back when lightboards were furniture, and sheep were frightened.



(Just to annoy pathway.)


----------



## Footer (Feb 12, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> Thanks for the website, and for sharing with CB. You need more info on Playmates and Celebrities.
> 
> Now, about that profile spotlight using a PAR64-NSP ...
> 
> ...



Derek, isn't that you in the center? 

My wife's venue has a 1960's era EC install. The console has a pin patch submasters and I think its a 4 scene preset. I will get some pictures and throw them your way. They have response units hookup up for DMX control, but the console is still fully functional.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 12, 2010)

No that's dvsDave in the center. Derek's the one on the left.  

Welcome to the Booth 2madmax!


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 12, 2010)

Pretty sure Derek's on the right.


----------



## 2madmax (Feb 12, 2010)

I am sorry, I can't provide anymore information other than what is in the sales brochure. Keep in mind, I worked in the Production Department as a Machine Operator and Welder, from 1978-1991. I only have what I have because I wanted something to look back on during my time spent there. Now I wanted to post what I have to the internet for all to see and not to forget that at the time, Elecrto Controls WAS the leader in the stage lighting field.

Thank you for your interest in my blog. I hope the information I have posted is useful to you and others.

Dave



derekleffew said:


> Thanks for the website, and for sharing with CB. You need more info on Playmates and Celebrities.




derekleffew said:


> Now, about that profile spotlight using a PAR64-NSP ...
> 
> Ah, back when lightboards were furniture, and sheep were frightened.
> 
> ...


----------



## pathway (Feb 12, 2010)

No, I'm not particularly annoyed but for some reason I'm starting to get the shakes and I'm breaking out in hives all over!

Those people in the ad may have been smiling but only because they never had to use the board (they must have bee the folks in sales, judging by how they're dressed). I could tell you no end of horror stories about trying to keep the Per-Plexus running. The worst trouble was with the memory (that's why it came with a built-in manual 2-scene). If you didn't have a floppy drive to save your show, you could count on losing it (the show, and by extension your temper, and maybe your job too). But the floppy had its own issues starting with the $5000 adder price --for that you got a 143KB 5-1/4" drive that corrupted disks if you left them in during power down.

The company did hit quite a few home runs though, the Parellipsphere (try saying that with a mouthful of tacos) being one of the standouts.

Aside from all that, many thanks 2madmax for putting up the EC site and I'm sure we'll make good use of it.


----------

